# Hypnotherapy - Advanced practitioner IBS



## Davemorrice (Jan 26, 2012)

My name is Dave Morrice, I am based in Nottingham, England and I have just qualified as an advanced practitioner in Hypnotherapy specialising in IBS. (studyied with helen bremner, the only full time hypnotherapy practitioner working within the NHS) I am looking for a few volunteers to help me road testing my new tools/ skillset can you help point me in the right direction as to who might help.Before I accept any volunteers, it is on the understanding that you consult your doctor and they agree with what is planned.RegardsDave Morricelifechoices-hypnotherapyNottingham


----------

